# live rock question.



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

i see some worms coming out of it is that healthy? and also, there is like a hair algea growing. very little. got the rock with it. is this all ok?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Worms yes, hair algae no. You will want to run a phosphate remover. Sounds like that sucked up some nutrients.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

J_T said:


> Worms yes, hair algae no. You will want to run a phosphate remover. Sounds like that sucked up some nutrients.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


i put the hair algea in a tote with air flow and heater and lid. itll be in the dark for about a week give or take? i also tried scrubbing it but it wouldnt give.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you seeing anything that's actually fluffy? There was some green coraline algae on a few of the rocks (a good thing), but I haven't had any hair algae in my tanks for years!


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Are you seeing anything that's actually fluffy? There was some green coraline algae on a few of the rocks (a good thing), but I haven't had any hair algae in my tanks for years!


no carmenh not on your rock. the other guy (10 year old tank) i grabbed his rock. u can actually see hairs.

i read to get rid of it use ro/di water, water changes, and less light and itll do the trick...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

peacocks said:


> no carmenh not on your rock. the other guy (10 year old tank) i grabbed his rock. u can actually see hairs.
> 
> i read to get rid of it use ro/di water, water changes, and less light and itll do the trick...


take them out and scrub with metal brash

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Are you seeing anything that's actually fluffy? There was some green coraline algae on a few of the rocks (a good thing), but I haven't had any hair algae in my tanks for years!





sig said:


> take them out and scrub with metal brash


i used a tooth brush... it barely did something. i think m tote idea should work? no light for a week?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

by putting your rock in a tote you're gonna kill every organism on that rock except possibly some crabs or worms. It would be just the same to take the rock out and let it dry, then re-soak the rock after it's dried out.

Just an opinion though.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> by putting your rock in a tote you're gonna kill every organism on that rock except possibly some crabs or worms. It would be just the same to take the rock out and let it dry, then re-soak the rock after it's dried out.
> 
> Just an opinion though.


i got water and flow and heat in the tote though? just no light. still death will occur?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah anything that is photosynthetic like your algae and other organisms will die off creating a huge spike. If you wanted to do this I would just do regular water changes to ensure lower phosphate/nitrate numbers.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> yeah anything that is photosynthetic like your algae and other organisms will die off creating a huge spike. If you wanted to do this I would just do regular water changes to ensure lower phosphate/nitrate numbers.


so u say put the hair algea rock in the tank now? or its to late because its been in there for about 2 days with no light. i got no life in my tank other than xenia frags that came with the rock and they r doing healthy.

thanks so much for your help.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd say just wait the week like you wanted to do. Anything on that rock is going to die and the rock will turn back to it's original color of grey/white and then you could put it back in.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I'd say just wait the week like you wanted to do. Anything on that rock is going to die and the rock will turn back to it's original color of grey/white and then you could put it back in.


darn i didnt think the bacteria would die from it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

The bacteria won't die. Just a good portion of the other critters. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

i looked in my tote and the rock looks the same. all diff colours on it. i dont want to waste time cycling it thats my prob. if i put it in my tank now my ammonia is most likely going to spike but should come down because of all the live rock i have in my tank that has mature bacteria in it. please let me know. i dont have any live fish in my tank so a cycle will b ok but i thought the other rock would seed the others.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rock*

patience duddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeee................ slow down and read the info offered .


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

tom g said:


> patience duddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeee................ slow down and read the info offered .


leave it in tote and do regular water changes untill my levels of nitrate r down to 0 again?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 on what Tom says. I know you're super excited but there's a saying..."in saltwater, nothing good happens quickly". 
Sorry I didn't get a chance to return your message, I was at a competition with my dog...got in late, up again tomorrow at 5am to do it all over again.


----------

